# The One Above All vs Kami tenchi



## eaglesfan4 (Jun 19, 2011)

who do u think will win?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2011)

Neither.

InB4 the lock


----------



## hammer (Jun 19, 2011)

im turning you red


----------



## Francesco. (Jun 19, 2011)

Draw, bad match-up.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 19, 2011)

By feats TOAA by logic draw


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 19, 2011)

FFS


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 19, 2011)

O snap.
XD


----------



## eaglesfan4 (Jun 19, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> By feats TOAA by logic draw



whats TOAA???



Endless Mike said:


> FFS



r u the admin of outskirt battle dome if u r who makes the character profile from anime characters?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 19, 2011)

TOAA has that name for a reason.

Reported.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 19, 2011)

eaglesfan4 said:


> whats TOAA???



The One Above All the creator the Marvel verse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish I was an admin right now so I could ban you


----------



## mali (Jun 19, 2011)

Paradox-sama is here


----------

